# Registering...



## Livinwright Farm (Jan 8, 2011)

I am wondering exactly what it takes to register one's goats..? Is it akin to the AKC rules? or can you register Nigi-Pygs that have no breeding papers? If you do not have papers, how can tell if your goats are pure or half breeds?  LOTS of questions on this, I am trying to limit, but still get the most info back as possible.


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 8, 2011)

There are several different registries - ADGA & AGS are a place to start.  I know that there are some mini-goat registries that register things like mini-nubians, mini-lamanchas, etc., but you would just have to look for that info.  Usually, if the parents aren't registered, the offspring can't be.  However, there is some information out there about registering goats that conform to certain standards.  I would start by looking at the mini registries.  Personally, I would be surprised if you could register a pygmy/nigi, but I don't know.  I hope you can find the info that you are loooking for.  Good luck!


----------



## lilhill (Jan 8, 2011)

Here's a link to a registry for miniature goats not eligible to be registered with ADGA or AGS.  

http://www.nmga.net/


----------



## rebelINny (Jan 8, 2011)

The mini goat registries are The Miniature Goat Registry and Miniature Dairy Goat Association. You can register a goat that 50% one breed and 50% another breed Experimental. You can also register a mutt goat with IDGR and then breed to a registerd purebred buck to breed them up. Good luck.


----------



## julieq (Jan 8, 2011)

We're new members of Miniature Dairy Goat Association as we own one mini togg.  I was just reading their literature earlier and you can register a grade goat with them.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks for the great info everyone!  We are looking into the IDGR... Unfortunately we might not be able to register our current does... But their new kids should be able to be.


----------



## chandasue (Jan 19, 2011)

Has anyone had issues with NMGA or MDGA? I just want to pick one when the time comes and wondering if there's reason to have a preference for one over the other?


----------



## helmstead (Jan 19, 2011)

NMGA isn't for standardxnigerian/pygmy goats...it's for miniature goats.

I've been an NMGA member for years and register my grade Nigerians through them.

MDGA/TMGR is for standard x nigerian goats, such as Mini Nubians, etc.

I'm a MDGA member and am happy enough with their assoc.


----------



## chandasue (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks Helmstead-- I should have said that I'll be looking to register mini manchas.


----------



## helmstead (Jan 19, 2011)

Okay, the MDGA and TMGR are your registries.    I have only registered 4 mini Nubians at this point, but the service with MDGA was fast and efficient...which is big with me!  The good news is MDGA registered animals are automatically eligible for TMGR.


----------



## chandasue (Jan 19, 2011)

Great! Thanks for pointing me in the right direction.


----------

